# Ellerman wilson crew list



## greene17969 (Apr 15, 2012)

Doe's any body know how I can get my hands on crew lists for the mv City of Athens, Silvio or the Spero between 1950 and 1976 as I'm trying to locate a engineer (donkey greaser) by the name of Albert Young. I don't know the years he was on board I just know he was.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The crew agreements of most British registered vessels 1951 1976 are held at the Memorial University of Newfoundland. Cost you $50 Canadian for copies.
Could you tell me why you need to look at a crew agreement? If its not a specific item you are looking for such as a last address then the easier/cheaper option would be to obtain his form CRS 10 from the British National Archive. This will tell you all of his ships and dates and places of engagment and discharge.

Roger


----------



## greene17969 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for the reply I'm trying to locate an engineer called Albert Young, I've checked the forums but everyone that sailed on his ships never heard of him even though he died on board his last ship docked in Portugal. I will check the National Archives to see what they have.
Thanks
Joe


----------

